# wiring diagram Mahindra4025



## mjdaige (May 13, 2011)

trouble with tractor no power to panel will not spin over


----------



## mjdaige (May 13, 2011)

please help


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have power to lights or anything? If not, could be something as simple as a blown fuse or tripped circuit breaker. Bye


----------

